# Frogs



## el_shorty (Jan 26, 2007)

I took this photos at the National Aquarium in Baltimore and the National Zoo in Washington DC, except for the last two, those are my pets.

1. *Golden Mantella* (_Mantella aurantiaca_)







2. *Malagasy Mantella* (_Mantella baroni_)






3. *Vietnamese Moss Frog* (_Theloderma corticale_)






4. *Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)
Although its common name is 'toad', the Fire-Bellied Toad is not a member of the toad family (Bufonidae)- so it may properly also be called a frog.





5. *Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)





6. *Dyeing Poison Dart Frog *(_Dendrobates tinctorius_)





7.* Dyeing Poison Dart Frog *(_Dendrobates tinctorius_)





8. *Blue Poison Dart Frog* (_Dendrobates azureus_)





9. *Red-Eyed Tree Frog* (_Agalychnis callidryas_)





10. *Translucent Reed Frog* (_Hyperolius pusillus_)


----------



## tpe (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice, i would be proud to have taken any one of them. I would have liked a little more dof in the first two but the first firebellies are really nice, just the right amount and the red eyed is superbe. 
Nice work

tim


----------



## el_shorty (Jan 26, 2007)

tpe said:


> Really nice, i would be proud to have taken any one of them. I would have liked a little more dof in the first two but the first firebellies are really nice, just the right amount and the red eyed is superbe.
> Nice work
> 
> tim



Thanks, I tried to get more dof in the first two, but the frogs were so small, about 3/4", I think I shot at f11.


----------



## karissa (Jan 26, 2007)

I really love 8 and 10!  I like the second frog in the background on 8.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 26, 2007)

great series.  i especially enjoy 1, 5, 8, 9 for the colors, comp, DOF, etc... :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice but #9 really stands out for me


----------



## el_shorty (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 26, 2007)

Amazing colour and the transparent frog is very cool!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 26, 2007)

Great shots. Claps


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2007)

For these I had to call my daughter over to come look at them, too, for I knew she would like them, too. And she did.

We both liked Photos 1, 8 and 9 particularly, and she laughed about the Vietnamese Moss Frog, saying that one was "cute" (!), too.


----------



## aarongbuk (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice! Number 8 really sticks out for me.. love the composition and the blue colour! It looks like its thinking "yeah, come any closer and ill av ya!" hehehe


----------



## surge (Jan 28, 2007)

No.9!

The pose and colours are great, and the cheeky smile and highlight in his/her eye help as well.

i'd agree with the comments about too narrow a dof:
f11... i'd never have guessed - i've never tried macro photography however

fantastic series - but what was no.10 eating beforehand?


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow. That last frog is by far the coolest I've ever seen! The last 3 shots are my favorite of this series.


----------



## el_shorty (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks  for the nice comments, everybody.



surge said:


> fantastic series - but what was no.10 eating beforehand?


It ate a few crickets right before I took that picture.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 28, 2007)

AWESOME shots! They're usually behind very dirty glass at the local zoo, so my efforts to get nice colourful shots like these are mainly unsuccessful.


----------



## nakedyak (Jan 31, 2007)

really nice stuff, great shots


----------



## sothoth (Jan 31, 2007)

nakedyak said:


> really nice stuff, great shots



Agreed.  I photograph tropical fish a lot, and have problems getting the lighting correct due to reflections on the glass, etc.  I have a few tricks but basically, they don't stay still long enough to use a tripod, and thus they're also hard to light adequately as well.  These look like they're in a terrarium, so I'm curious how you illuminate the subject and what other kinds of conditions you use to photograph.

Wait, weren't we talking about lenses??  

Thanks!


----------



## WildBill (Jan 31, 2007)

Great series!! I like the Reed Frog.

Bill


----------



## el_shorty (Feb 8, 2007)

sothoth said:


> Agreed.  I photograph tropical fish a lot, and have problems getting the lighting correct due to reflections on the glass, etc.  I have a few tricks but basically, they don't stay still long enough to use a tripod, and thus they're also hard to light adequately as well.  These look like they're in a terrarium, so I'm curious how you illuminate the subject and what other kinds of conditions you use to photograph.
> 
> Wait, weren't we talking about lenses??
> 
> Thanks!



The good thing about frogs is that if undisturbed, they don't move much, but I always use polarized flash, here is a link that shows you how it's done, and to avoid reflections I use a rubber hood on the lens and put the lens right up against the front glass of the tank.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to comment on these but I have to keep picking my jaw up off the floor...

Man I want to find a place in Japan with subjects like that - that will allow a camera inside.


Really sweet!  Thanks!


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jun 26, 2008)

No. 8 definately takes pole for me. Absolutely stunning photograph.

There isn't an even slightly bad photo in the series. Nice shooting.

Edit: Why is this in landscape & cityscape?

Edit II: POTM nominated


----------

